# new pics of babies :)



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

here are cappy and nib' offspring 
how cute are they????


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Oooo, adorable! Looks like they both may be pieds.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, how precious!


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

I love how big their feet are in comparison to their body. xD


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww, how cute is that?! I love those tiny little crests, adorable


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

i know i just want to cuddle them both 
their feet are HUGE!!! both Cappy and nibs have big feet too....but i hope they grow into them!! lol!!
they are both so scared of me at the moment though


----------



## richierick (May 8, 2012)

_awwwww how cute the little ones are. they are so small awww lovely _


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

aww they are so lovelly, such cute little mohawks


----------



## parakeetsounds (May 5, 2012)

Very sweet and adorable....


----------



## sprkeyezz (May 14, 2012)

They are so cute.Are you planning to offer them for sale?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------

